# How to Heat a Cold Frame?



## Mike T (Jul 23, 2007)

Dear Members,

I have a cold frame and would like to start plants in it now rather than in window sills. How would you suggest I keep it warm? Is there some type of inexpensive heating wire that would work? Such as that used for concrete walks? Or would it be best to buy grow lights and grow them in the house again. 

I appreciate any suggestions. Thanks,

Mike T.


----------



## Up North Louie (Nov 29, 2007)

I once used a water bed heater. Come to think of it, I wonder what happened to it.

Out to the shed.

Don


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

My MIL used to dig down about 6 inches & filled with hot manure (cattle, chicken, or horse), then layer garden soil on top. She would plant in the garden soil on top and the manure decomposing would provide heat for the cold frame.

I've never tried it; I've only heard the technique second-hand.

-Joy


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

How cold do you expect it to be and what seeds are you going to plant?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

60 watt regular bulp in a trouble light fixture (on a cord) in mine. My frame is 3x6 with two layers of green house plastic on it. live in W TN. Last year, I lost it all anyway - the bulb and heat cable were not plugged in on the coldest night of the year. I also put a piece of that styrofoam-type insulation on top of the cold frame at night. I usually don't have any trouble with my cold frame - until last year. I am a bit gun-shy this year to use it, so all my plants are on a light stand this year.


----------



## Mike T (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks so far.

I am in the Mid-Atlantic and so expect that it will fall well below freezing on some nights and below freezing on both night for the next month or two. 

Where do you find heating cables that I keep hearing mentioned? I cannot find them in seed catalogues. 

Thanks,

Mike T


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

Charley's has heat cables.


----------



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

Mike T said:


> Where do you find heating cables that I keep hearing mentioned? I cannot find them in seed catalogues.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike T


Hardware store or homedepot, lowes. In the plumbing section near the pipe insulation.

It also helps to paint empty milk jugs black and fill with water, placing them between plants. They collect heat all day and radiate it back at night.


----------



## dahliaqueen (Nov 9, 2005)

Typically, you won't need expensive heating cables- the hot manure ( best solution- i spread mine and cover with 6 ml black plastic- it gets tropical in there)) or a couple of 60 watt bulbs should do the trick.

Cover your frame at night with heavy tarps- bungee these down tight. 
Set black covered buckets of water along the inside back of frame so they gain heat during the day and release it at night.

If you have some slices of styrofoam, it would not hurt to line the walls with these.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

I am building my first cold frame this year and am going to use black painted plastic milk jugs of water to warm during the day to keep it reasonable at nite. S.


----------

